# I only have this one photo



## cb1021 (Sep 21, 2009)

This photo was taken 10 years ago. It was in my 10 gallon. I had 45 watts of light on it with 3 tubes of T8. I see now guys talking about LEDs using some metrics other than WPG. I see things have changed over these last 10 years. 

Anyhow, here's a photo of the ram I had in this tank. Kinda miss this look.


----------

